# The 5 basic prepping essentials



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

*THE 5 BASIC ITEMS*
This advice is aimed at noobs who often ask how to start prepping.
No sweat,the 5 ultra-basic items below will enable you to sit tight at home for a few weeks, riding out whatever emergency is going on in the big bad world outside such as food shortages, no running water, no electricity etc.
Hopefully the items will tide you over long enough until the zombs have eaten each other and the government can get the power and water back on, and organise food relief convoys into the cities.
The radio of course is essential for monitoring news broadcasts so you know what's going on out there-


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Got that part covered. It's amazing how simple it is.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

Yes and starting from those 5 building blocks people can have great fun adding new things and customising to suit their own preferences.
For example a second radio and torch as backups would be good insurance, they could be clockwork or solar-powered jobs to eliminate the need for batteries.
And the addition of a small camping stove would mean you wouldn't have to eat cold food all the time and could take the sting out of a total catacysmic doomsday apocalypse by making yourself a nice cup of tea..


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

drt4lfe said:


> Protection should be in there........regardless of where you live...the have not's will want what they do not have.........


I've got a sharp stick under the bed..
This is Britain where guns are virtually banned, but at least it means the zombs will have to resort to sharp sticks too, so it's a level playing field over here..


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

We heat and cook with propane, when that runs out,the 100 or so dead oaks on the homestead will burn fine, when that runs out there's the 1000+ acres of Manistee National Forest.
We drink from our own 4' submersible well pump 

Water at the lake for boiling, artesian well down the road by the Muskegon River

Lots of fish for food, few deer near. The farms have bunches, but the farmers are mean with guns.500-1000 yard guns at that.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Rumour has it, he was an "Overnite Sensation"


----------



## TxCombatMedic (Feb 8, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> I've got a sharp stick under the bed..
> This is Britain where guns are virtually banned, but at least it means the zombs will have to resort to sharp sticks too, so it's a level playing field over here..


Don't get too comfy with that false sense of security my friend. I bet the zombs know where to get a gun.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

TxCombatMedic said:


> Don't get too comfy with that false sense of security my friend. I bet the zombs know where to get a gun.


No sweat, I'll just dive behind the settee when they start shooting, our houses are proper brick houses built like fortresses and will stop a Mythbusters cannonball, not like your flimsy American plywood "houses" ha ha..
There aren't many zombs over here anyway, so there'll never be huge gangs of them rampaging through cities after doomsday. If I see one in the street i'll simply drop a heavy phone book on his head from my 3rd floor flat, then nip down and finish him off with a cricket bat while he's still dazed.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Guess I'd be different,

1. Water - only got 48/72 hours without it
2. Food
3. Defense
4. Power 
5. Transportation

I'm a loner so I guess communication just doesn't matter as much to me.



Lucky Jim said:


> *THE 5 BASIC ITEMS*
> This advice is aimed at noobs who often ask how to start prepping.
> No sweat,the 5 ultra-basic items below will enable you to sit tight at home for a few weeks, riding out whatever emergency is going on in the big bad world outside such as food shortages, no running water, no electricity etc.
> Hopefully the items will tide you over long enough until the zombs have eaten each other and the government can get the power and water back on, and organise food relief convoys into the cities.
> The radio of course is essential for monitoring news broadcasts so you know what's going on out there-


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Agree with your 5 and would add two others - 

- firearms. Defense and hunting. decent rifle/shotgun and a handgun. 
- medical supplies. Bandages, medicine, etc.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

My new home is brick, sand bags, stuco and a tin roof (well maybe its alumnimum IDK) but its going to be hard to burn.



oswegoscott said:


> A housefire down the road last night reminded me to pick up a few more extinguishers and battery operated detectors. We may not have firemen to rely on
> or a working garden hose. Boxes of cheap ol' baking soda can help,too--throw handfuls at the fire's base


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Our home as a 200 yard - 360' - flat no cover open area around it. Someone is going to
have to have a hell of an arm to get a molotov through a window before they get cut down; I mean
anything is possible but I hit rattle snakes at a 150 yards with iron sites so I think bottle toting tweaker
would have a hard time? I'd imagine a flaming arrow would have a better chance, perhaps a first one
to break through and second to enter. Maybe 3 - got dual windows. 

Yeah I guess some of the stuff in the house could burn as could the door frames. However we keep 
a large water tank on the interior roof, can't even see it from the flat lands, which provides us constant
water pressure. I think we'd be ok. Worst thing I can think of would be a couch or bed. Toss it into
one of the rooms and let it burn I guess?


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

TxCombatMedic said:


> Don't get too comfy with that false sense of security my friend. I bet the zombs know where to get a gun.


outlaw guns and only zombies will have guns! or something like that.


----------



## Bailey (Feb 20, 2013)

oswegoscott said:


> A housefire down the road last night reminded me to pick up a few more extinguishers and battery operated detectors. We may not have firemen to rely on
> or a working garden hose. Boxes of cheap ol' baking soda can help,too--throw handfuls at the fire's base


I totally agree with that if all hell breaks loose the Firemen would most likey be busy some where else so basically we are on our own,
Great tip about the " baking soda"


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I think the closest fire station is 81 miles away, so I'm SOL if I needed them. My brother designed our homes so be capable of handling a lot including fire. An extinguisher is always a good idea in any kitchen! Baking soda I did not know worked on a fire. Always a good ingredient to have around though.



oswegoscott said:


> I was referring to a normal house fire--nobody attacked the house! We all have furnaces,stoves,maybe smokers,etc and will be in more danger
> without firemen


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

I would disagree with respect.
Security 1 without it someone will take all five from you.


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

you cannot put the items in order with out a situation to react to. If there is not enemy threat, food and water would be the concern. If there is a threat, Safety is the concern. If the weather is bad, shelter would be the main concern.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I have those five down, and added firearms/ammunition, and medical supplies/toiletries. All you gotta do is get started, it's not hard!


----------



## Verteidiger (Nov 16, 2012)

I learned early on the table of priorities:

Protection/security
Water
Food
Clothing
Shelter


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

TxCombatMedic said:


> Don't get too comfy with that false sense of security my friend. I bet the zombs know where to get a gun.


 Well let them try. I sure the heck bet my life and others around me the same on our skills. Still here.
We did not just start the security plan around here it has been an on going process for years.

Molon labe


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

shelter is #1 If you are talking about planning for an event, not if you are suddenly under attack while sitting in you living room watching TV. 
the next three can be interchanged as need arises
Water. Humans need water. It is almost as important as water to a fish.
Fire. 
Food. 
Chances are security is covered already, no matter where you are, SHTF or not.


----------

